# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ ریاضیات > پرسش و پاسخ حسابان >  Online Latex Equation Editor (فرمول نویسی بر خط)

## meaning

*برای فرمول نویسی آنلاین روی نت می توانید از تارنمای زیر استفاده کنید؛ کار با این مرجع فرمول نویسی بسیار آسـان است ؛ پس از نوشتن فرمول در کادر مشخص، عکس ِفرمول خود را با فرمت دلخواه با کلیک بر روی لینک دانلود در سیستم رایانه ی خود ذخیره کرده و سپس بر روی انجمن گفتگوی کنکور قرار دهید.*

Online LaTeX Equation Editor - create, integrate and download

*برای مثال معادله نسبیت عام اینیشتن را در تارنمای بالا می نویسم و نتیجه این می شود :*



*و یا برای نوشتن انتگرال نامعین داریم :*



*و همچنین در تعریف حد داریم :*



*همین طور الخ.*

----------

